# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  how to get free wow accounts and gametime!!

## v3rsus

first off i would i need to say i can not post in scam section so i please mod move it there once you read this  :Smile: 



anyway, so if you like me living paycheck by paycheck and want to have more wow accounts or your about to run out of gametime and strapped for cash or only have enough for 1 gamecare but you need groceries

hmm whats more important? i think we all know :P


here is how it works... go to your local gamestore (im from australia so its EB for us)

so you go down there buy a game card, or buy the battlechest that has the vanilla and bc.


go out into the toilates or in your car, carefully pull the sticker back open it up and write down the cd-keys.

put it all back in and put the sticky tape back over it.

go back to the store and say you would like to return it because you found it cheaper at another store or say it was for your little brother but you mum called you and said she allready bought it. or you can say you bought the wrong one and woudl like to exchange it for WOTLK,

come back the next day or even come back later that day when its shift change and say you bought this earlier and would like your money back. or give any random excuse (make it believable of course)

i know from australian stores that HAVE TO GIVE YOUR MONEY BACK OR exchange it for something else.


always works for me  :Smile: 



on another note if you find that risky cause you keep doin it to the same store (as i do :P )

go to another store of the same name .. most stores here will offer the full refund as long as you have the docket


anyway sorry for my bad grammer... 
please enjoy :Smile:  works perfect for me  :Smile: 


ps. now you go buy your groceries :P MWAHAHAHHAAHHA

----------


## phoenixy

Nice just might do that next time i need a gamecard

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Repost... but good that you are contrib.

----------


## v3rsus

> Repost... but good that you are contrib.


is it really a repost?


sorry if it is .. i cant search :S

but yeh i been doin it for nearly a year now ,even done it for the game guitarhero , i just take the game cd out from the box and take it back saying it wasnt in there

then after i did it about 10 times to different stores i sold them all on ebay for half the price of the stores made a killing  :Smile: 

i dont care if u flame me it pays the bills  :Big Grin: 

my way = win!!!

----------


## Killalots

> Repost... but good that you are contrib.


And as a contributor - You should know to state such a thing 'Repost' you must also propose the link to said Post.

Thanks.

----------


## v3rsus

> And as a contributor - You should know to state such a thing 'Repost' you must also propose the link to said Post.
> 
> Thanks.


it doesnt bother me if it a repost ... i didnt see it anywere and for new members (such as myself) they will see this and hopefully +rep me  :Smile:

----------


## Killalots

> +rep me


I don't intend to at all - You've just broken a rule where you have asked for 'Reputation'.

This thread is most disappointing.

----------


## Kissy

You forget one thing, all it takes is for someone to buy that gamecard / game, use the Key, find its invalid, contact blizz or the store/suppliers contact blizz, they trace the number(s) to your account, Your account gets banned, and possibly taken further.

----------


## Gash

> You forget one thing, all it takes is for someone to buy that gamecard / game, use the Key, find its invalid, contact blizz or the store/suppliers contact blizz, they trace the number(s) to your account, Your account gets banned, and possibly taken further.


definately


no.

----------


## Anti-Christ

I've done this a few times with the games Vanilla and TBC together with a friend. Just bought it went home wrote it all down and the went back to the store and said it didn't work and that the store is really good and it's the first time i've ever had trouble and so they gave me new ones and well we had 2 account for the price of 1 xD

----------


## heke01

U are going jale for this you just could grap all wow packs put them in basket and run out store and get 50 wow accounts at same time.
if u keep doing this long time u will be caught in no time.

----------


## fearedtoast

I find it hard to believe that people are willing to steal just to play World of Warcraft, but whatever floats your boat.
Repost:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-sc...t-banable.html
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-sc...arly-free.html

----------


## Diablo1903

> I don't intend to at all - You've just broken a rule where you have asked for 'Reputation'.
> 
> This thread is most disappointing.


Saying "I hope I get Rep for this", isn't asking for rep.

----------


## UNREST

a kid a my school bought Wotlk and the key was already used. It was hilarious, because then he bought it again, and his mom made him stop playing because she thought he was addicted.

but yeah, imho, it belongs in scams because, it is kinda.... stealing.

----------


## v3rsus

> a kid a my school bought Wotlk and the key was already used. It was hilarious, because then he bought it again, and his mom made him stop playing because she thought he was addicted.
> 
> but yeah, imho, it belongs in scams because, it is kinda.... stealing.


read the first line pls!

----------


## v3rsus

> Saying "I hope I get Rep for this", isn't asking for rep.


i was about to say the same thing!  :Smile:

----------


## v3rsus

> You forget one thing, all it takes is for someone to buy that gamecard / game, use the Key, find its invalid, contact blizz or the store/suppliers contact blizz, they trace the number(s) to your account, Your account gets banned, and possibly taken further.


well ive done this for nearly a year and a half . i also scammed blizzard a few times by emailing them and saying i bought a gamecard and the code didnt work... all they did i ask for a copy fo the reciept and the code and they sent a new one to me ... so befor you talk . maybe think first !

----------


## v3rsus

> I find it hard to believe that people are willing to steal just to play World of Warcraft, but whatever floats your boat.
> Repost:
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-sc...t-banable.html
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-sc...arly-free.html


and why not?? why are on you on this site anyway ,, half these guides ppl have to pay for , so in fact your stealing , those exploits you read up , most are against EULA agreement , and not to mention blizzard or (activision) are practically stealing from us ... you know those flight paths in game ,,, MONEY STEAL , no flying mount in azeroth , MONEY STEAL , paying for a gamecard were at least once a week there is down time so 4 days in a month so 4 days when were paying for 30 ... MONEY STEAL!!!

everyone knows wow is practically stealing from ppl

----------


## wisner1431

Or what you can do is..

Buy it, go into your car, make sure you have super glue. Unfold the top of the plastic wrapping carefully not to rip it. Slide out the box, carefully take the security stickers off the side, write down the code (or take the card). Then put the security sticker back on, superglue if necessary, then put it back in the plastic wrap and super-glue the fold on top. Go back in and make up a excuse as you did, and get your money back.

----------


## rt3378

this is also stealing

----------


## fleischi93

Lol you did it with Guitar-Hero? You make this with Gamecards and Codes?

Dude..

you're f**king awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## velvetchew

nice post, i think this is a repost though

----------


## velvetchew

anyone know how you can get up ranks
? sorry im a noob

----------


## impulse71

Exploiting the game is one thing, but stealing from a store for game time. You are like a bunch of crack heads willing to rob old ladies for a fix.

Here is an idea get of your lazy ass and work for 2 hours to pay for a month of game time.

----------


## fleischi93

> Exploiting the game is one thing, but stealing from a store for game time. You are like a bunch of crack heads willing to rob old ladies for a fix.
> 
> Here is an idea get of your lazy ass and work for 2 hours to pay for a month of game time.


Lol life is hard but we give a shit on that^^

There are crack heads which rob old ladies for a fix and there are people which "scam" a store.. 

What's worse?

But the "scam" I think I should try that..

EDIT: WoW players ARE lazy that's natural^^

----------


## v3rsus

> Lol life is hard but we give a shit on that^^
> 
> There are crack heads which rob old ladies for a fix and there are people which "scam" a store.. 
> 
> What's worse?
> 
> But the "scam" I think I should try that..
> 
> EDIT: WoW players ARE lazy that's natural^^


amen to that  :Smile: 


yeh guitar hero was epic  :Smile:

----------


## burton992

Its repost but nice that you contributed.

Makes me laugh what people do to get a free cd key or gamecard, tbh i would prefer to just buy the game than just go through this and its not very nice if they put it back for sale then someone buys it and the code doesnt work.

----------


## Bigjev

eh guys atleast he tried

----------


## v3rsus

yeh but if they buy it and it doesnt work then they have a REAL reason to go back to the store and get a new one :P

----------


## Dimensia

i actually spoke to eb when age of conan came out and asked them that if i didnt like the game after i installed it could i take it back...they said yup no problems at all. so there is a free conan account.

basically they get reimbursed with new game/keys if one dont work. still stealing but they still even out anyway

----------


## bashy

I would be very careful doing this, especially if you use your credit/debit card to buy it.

----------


## v3rsus

of course you dont use credit card or debit card.... COLD HARD CASH BABY!!!!!!!!

----------


## OverLordErIcH

hmmm, this is ILLEGAL

----------


## Macrokiller

lol at stealing things omg xD

----------


## v3rsus

be nice :P it works wonders  :Smile:

----------


## Thrill12

Ha I've done this with TBC and Diablo 2.

Actually going to the store to do it tomorrow as well.

I CAN afford it, but **** wal-mart!

----------


## Kitsuji

Im not into stealing, but thats a brilliant idea.

----------


## Flair125

> hmmm, this is ILLEGAL


so is hacking and botting murder and rape , it all still happens though, 
shameful as it may be.

either way, not something i'd do since it could easily be traced to your account and you'd be left with a ban.

----------


## Allure

I've seen some people do it, it just sucks for those that have to buy your use gamecard.

----------


## killerrr70

You won't go to jail for this............ maybe youl have to pay like the double price to the store if you get caught
And I don't get these guides........ it isn't related to wow.... its related to stealing but a wow game or gc which has nothing to do with the gaming proccess
I geuss people know how to steal with out guides........
Its the same if I write in wow guides

How to get a free Potato
Go to the store..... (be carefull your a criminal...... a dangerous one, so watch out for the police.....)
Have a big coat..... ok so when no one sees you and there are no cameras put the potatoes in your inside pockets.......
Then buy something cheap so no one suspects you.......
get out of the store, go home and voila you scammed some potatoes!
You basicly told the same thing(just another way of stealing) but you replaced the word potatoe by the word WOW gamecard

Im not flaming this post..... I think it doesn't belog here on mmowned

----------


## Fishmonger

I do this all the time. Stealing from blizzard cannot be compared to stealing from an individual.

I use brand new stickers to reseal the game boxes.

I generally don't do it with time cards because DVD packages are hard to reseal.

How many times have you guys contacted blizzard and said your time card didn't work?

----------


## mystical23o7

nice ^^ but its a repost.

----------


## Hunterplay

If you can't post in the scam section don't post a scam...

----------


## Dragonshadow

This is stealing from a real store, and thus isn't allowed.
Closed.

----------

